# Advice on Clean Building?



## veyrontjc (Aug 12, 2011)

Basically am 6ft tall, weighing around 200lb. (14st 2-4) depending.

Been very gradually reducing body fat % over the past 8 weeks and have another 4-5 weeks left to go

But after that am hoping to start clean bulking up throughout the winter, so not after just a quick 8 week program or any of that jazz.

Just after some solid advice and tips going forward with my training and routines really.

Diet is pretty clean:- Example

6:30am - Porridge, few berries maybe.

9am - Protein Shake, Banana, Handful of mixed Nuts and Seeds.

12 noon - portion of sweet potato, or brown rice.

with grilled chicken, and boiled green veg usually broccoli and green beans.

03:00pm- Second portion of the above.

04:30pm - Protein Shake, or Protein Bar and banana.

07:30pm - Final meal - Chicken and Green veg usually.

10:30pm - pre bed Protein Shake..

Drinks:- Usually Water throughout the day.

Protein Shake: Is Whey Protein, (per 30g serving)

121kcal

505 kJ

22g of protein

4.1 carbs of which are sugar

1.8g Fat

Feel free critic and advice any changes.

Then training pattern is usually:

Monday - International Chest day

Tuesday - Shoulders

Wednesday - Back

Thursday - Day off or Cardio only

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Legs

Sunday- Day off or Cardio only

Just really after some advice on my diet and some solid clean building techniques and routines to try out.


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

For my next lean gain phase I will be increasing calories slowly and aiming at 2lb gain per 4 weeks. I keep track of my macros and kcals and will be adding 50g carbs to start and then an additional 25g each week.

I would suggest getting to know your macronutriet intake each day and making gradual increases to these quantities and monitoring and adjusting accordingly. Your diet currently looks as though it's lacking in fats at the moment also.


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

Diet looks good to me, i found a good way to stick to clean bulking, is to mix up the proteins so turkey/chicken/tuna/salmon/beef/lamb you know give yourself a bit of a variety, so its not so dull and repetitive and hard to look forward too.


----------



## GettingSTRONG (May 18, 2013)

International chest day made me lol 

Diet looks good btw, if bulking slows just up it by 200-500cals or so.

What are your stats? macros / total kcals / bf etc etc?

Cheers,

A


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

CodyMac said:


> For my next lean gain phase I will be increasing calories slowly and aiming at 2lb gain per 4 weeks. I keep track of my macros and kcals and will be adding 50g carbs to start and then an additional 25g each week.
> 
> I would suggest getting to know your macronutriet intake each day and making gradual increases to these quantities and monitoring and adjusting accordingly. Your diet currently looks as though it's lacking in fats at the moment also.


this.

OP: theres 'clean' and 'dirty' foods. bulking = calories over maintenance, cutting = calories under maintenance.

i assume that what your asking about is lean gains - how to bulk with minimal fat gain.

to do this id suggest cutting first, as you are, then slowly reverse diet back up and over maintenance monitoring weight and fat gain by mirror. use a program such as MyFitnessPal to monitor you macros.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you want to add minimal fat on a bulk ie "lean bulk", then just add 200-300 calories over maintenance so its only slight


----------

